# Fudgecake Jacket and Dress knitting pattern



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

This lovely set comprises of Matinee Jacket, Dress, Hat and shoes.

It is worked in DK and two contrast colours for the braid effect

I have detailed all the sizes and requirements below. 
Pattern is in 3 sizes, 16, 18 and 20

The pattern is available from my website and the cost is £4.99 approx $8.00 US

http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/167137686/fudgecake-dress-set-knitting-pattern


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful design Jill ~ I love that stitch pattern :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful design, I love the texture


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Your work is just beautiful! Darling design!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful...


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely design


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Just lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

Just lovely


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so sweet and I love the shades you have usedxx


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a gorgeous set you have designed here! I love it! Bookmarking this one for sure!!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Perfect, just love the pattern


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

I like! great detail and color selection.

shelia
nc


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Gorgeous! You do beautiful work.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's really beautiful! Wonderful work!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Those colors really stand out in this pattern! Lovely!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

So sweet.


----------

